# Royal Pony Farm update!



## Leeana (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I noticed on the sale board that the Royal Pony Farm just updated there sales list on there website.

Please, if your in the market do check out there sales list.

My Royal Salsa was bred by them and i adore the royal ponies. They have many Royal Kryptonite, Royal Firecracker (was said to be the perfect shetland, but was to small) and Royal Golden Supreme (my classic's sire) sons & daughters for sale. There all beautiful and i know Donna offers some wonderful deals on her horses.

If your in the Market though, do check out there website. I cannot say enough good things about these people and there horses. I know Donna doesnt actually post here on the forum so i thought i would help spread the word some like i told her i would.

You will fall in love with these Classics and Foundations.

www.RoyalPonyFarm.com

She has another filly named 'Salsa' there for sale that i just adore.

..to bad im on the other side of the country.

Leeana H.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting that the site was updated Leeana! :aktion033: The foals are selling really fast this year and are just gorgeous - I've seen all but the newest, a buckskin filly born this morning sired by Royal Spun Gold and out of Lee-Land Centerfold, in person. I should have pictures of her to put up later this afternoon.




: Direct link to the foal page is http://www.royalponyfarm.com/foals06.html

I updated my own website the same day if anyone wants to go see my new babies



: - http://www.platteridgefarm.com


----------

